# Johnlite / Searchguard



## Lupercal (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about these floods? They make a variety of models ranging from 1mil to 15mil cp. A couple of Australian dealers have cut prices on some models to next to nothing, relatively speaking. I looked for info but could only find a few pages, mostly in Australia and a few in Europe, which told me nothing useful. The torches don't look particularly robust in the photos, but at the prices I can get them for I'm not that fussed so long as it puts out a decent light, and importantly, has a decent run time. There's not much point going walking at night with something that needs to be recharged after 20 mins (and it's not like you can comfortably cart around a couple of spare batteries for the things)

http://users.tpg.com.au/users/p8king/st3300.htmLoop


----------



## larryk (Oct 28, 2006)

Do you have a link to a photo ?


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 28, 2006)

This is the 1 million cp which a couple of dealers are selling dirt cheap (for Australia anyway). I used to walk with a small flood, so the size doesn't really bother me, and if it does I can just stick it in my pack.







There are two 5 million cp's. I'm guessing this is the old one (which is also going cheap at one reseller, though I don't think much of their customer service)






(This one looks particularly cruddy to me, but anyway...)

This is also a 5 mil cp. I presume the new one, as it's 2-3 times as expensive:






And this is the 10 million cp.









For the above the seller notes: _Powered by one 12V 7Ah SLA battery. Uses super powerful H4 halogen lamp, has two light settings (dim or bright). Our recommendation is to replace the lamp with the new Xenon Halogen lamp (SL-3225) for around the same Candle Power, continuous use and 60 minutes of operation on high brightness. _However I'm not getting a response to my emails so far from this guy. In any case that lamp is far too big to be useful for me except as a toy, which apparently is good enough for other people if you can believe the seller that _I know one guy that bought the ST3308 just so he could have the brightest light in the street - in fact he could light up the whole street!_
_
_Loop


----------



## DaveG (Oct 28, 2006)

I have the one in the top photo,pulled out the bulb,lens,and reflector.Put in a 6-volt Eveready sealed beam bulb from a old Eveready Big Jim lantern.I thought I would get longer run time on this set up,than the stock model.Just a quick rewire,the sealed beam fits great,its one of my power outage lights.Have not done run times though,not as bright also.But do like the light for in and around the house.


----------



## Lupercal (Oct 29, 2006)

Dave, assuming you're in the US, what is the US version branded? I assume one is a re-badged version of the other, since I didn't find any US websites with the Johnlite/Search Guard brand.

Loop


----------



## DaveG (Oct 29, 2006)

I got mine a few years ago,It has no name brand label on it at all.It came with a ac charger marked Johnlight.Its only markings are instructions on the black ring on the body.Might have got it at Wal-mart,but not 100% on that one.Have not spotted any in a some time.


----------



## thorsider (Oct 30, 2006)

The factory of your last photo is here
www.autotek.com.hk

rebadge johnlite in Aus., try this
www.alrec.com.au


----------

